# Shock Ripening



## Skunk#1 (Jan 4, 2010)

So I have heard all kinds of myths to get better buds. like boiling root ball, birth control pill, and peeing on them and so on, But in Feb. issue of High Times there is a grower from B.C. that claims 

"Add weight, density. resin. flavor and aroma to your garden by simply turning off the lights and giving your plants cold water and full darkness for the last 3-7 days before harvest . You'll be amazed at the amount of essential oils created in that short period" 

you can follow Medicine Man's progress at 
Growyourownmedicine.blogspot.com

Just was wondering if anyone else does this and I am bored and thought it might get a good topic going to keep me entertain for awhile


opps I think this should maybe went into the Advanced forums not in here


----------



## FreeLeaf (Jan 4, 2010)

It sounds logical but I have never tried it. I harvest in about 30 days. Maybe I will give it a whirl.


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright let me explain this shit right here. More darkness without light cuts the plant's energy off. So then it uses all of basically it's vital energy and grows the very resinous buds trying to catch pollen before it dies. But you see plants develop a huge swell in that last week so this darkness stops that real quick. So you get some dank air buds my man.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

i stop light and food 24-48 hours before harvest. works well for awesome trich output and you don't get light nugs.


----------



## growman09 (Jan 4, 2010)

ive herd alot about this im gonna have to do a side by side comparison


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2010)

the best way to get good bud is to grow a good plant. there are no magic tricks at the end.


----------



## Skunk#1 (Jan 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the best way to get good bud it to grow a good plant. there are no magic tricks at the end.


 
you are right and that is what I have always done but this guy swears by it and has some back up to his talk so I was just throwing it out there and see who else does or have tried it and see

I might do it too 1 of my plants on my next harvest and see but not the whole crop the first try


----------



## smokebros (Jan 4, 2010)

hmmm it sounds dope i gotta try it


----------



## Skunk#1 (Jan 4, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> Alright let me explain this shit right here. More darkness without light cuts the plant's energy off. So then it uses all of basically it's vital energy and grows the very resinous buds trying to catch pollen before it dies. But you see plants develop a huge swell in that last week so this darkness stops that real quick. So you get some dank air buds my man.


 
And by the time I am ready to harvest the buds are extremly full and solid so I cant see how they would become Air buds as you call it if they are already solid


----------



## Amfchef (Jan 5, 2010)

I did the comparison and yes it does work. the key is to remember to *keep air flow(fan) on to prevent mold, cold water* and i added some sugar(s) (molasses, and glucose) to aid in the flush and help fuel the plant last attempts at resin production/life.

My BellaDonna, snow white widow, and juicy fruit thai loved the shock ripening.
The difference was very visible with no doubt.

My other strains all looked similar with slightly more resin on the shock ripened. The big difference on those was a whole lot more depth in flavor and smell


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2010)

Amfchef said:


> I did the comparison and yes it does work. the key is to remember to *keep air flow(fan) on to prevent mold, cold water* and i added some sugar(s) (molasses, and glucose) to aid in the flush and help fuel the plant last attempts at resin production/life.
> 
> My BellaDonna, snow white widow, and juicy fruit thai loved the shock ripening.
> The difference was very visible with no doubt.
> ...



first post. no pictures. i'm not buying it.


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 5, 2010)

True. There aren't any magic tricks, but so many people think there are. Ive seen people do some pretty silly things to thier plants thinking they're making a plant produce more resin. Trichomes have specific functions in nature. Many plants have them. So why would hurting the plant or subverting it cause it to produce these glands. It makes nosence. Sounds like some dumb amature shit IMO.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 5, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> Alright let me explain this shit right here. More darkness without light cuts the plant's energy off. So then it uses all of basically it's vital energy and grows the very resinous buds trying to catch pollen before it dies. But you see plants develop a huge swell in that last week so this darkness stops that real quick. So you get some dank air buds my man.


i have to agree. the last 2 weeks is when your plants buds fill in and add the weight. i'm looking for yield myself, not a few more trichomes. good strains already have ample trichs....


----------



## thedude121212 (Jan 6, 2010)

a buddy of mine uses this method he cums in and screams at his plants everytime he checks on them or waters etc. the last week of flowering. the tric production from him doin this is crazy bro


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 6, 2010)

DUDE! You know about 11 years ago before I had seen big labowski, I mutherfucking owned the exact sweater that the dude wears in your avatar. Im telling you, the EXACT same one. Then it was stolen from me and a not very long after I saw big labowski for the first time. Now I wonder how much I could have sold that thing on ebay if I had it now. But yeah, the girl who I believe stole it I wish nothing but pain and suffering and misery for her and her family and thier generations. I hope that sweater brings them nothing but heartache and they end up destroying it and that dumb bitch gets hit by a car then goes to hell.


----------



## Airwave (Jan 6, 2010)

Why would shocking the roots improve trich production? And if it's true, if you shock your roots every time you feed, what happens then?


----------



## Drr (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I agree with no tricks... BUT

isn't tric and resin production in full effect in the dark cycle??

So without the light to switch back to photosynth and degrading.. they continue to swell and spew resin..

Now i would like to see 24h dark then 12 on 24 off 12 on for a couple cycles.. might hermie.. might die.. who knows.. I may try it one day.. I will be trying 24-48 hours dark to see for myself thats for sure.. almost harvest time.

I may even try 12/24/12/24 harvest with one of my small ones.. I'm In search of good mothers....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2010)

who said it is only in effect during the dark cycle?


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Jan 23, 2010)

Its hard to believe that a short term shock without any energy input would do anything but slow the tric production altogether.


----------



## thewinghunter (Jan 23, 2010)

im flushing and have them in dark for 72 hours, i will let u know if it works!!! lets pray!


----------



## thewinghunter (Jan 23, 2010)

lets just say i ignored a few plants in the back didnt feed or water, bc they were far back, and they look like diamonds BUT they have small buds... lets hope my BIG buds can get that same shock when i ignore them in the dark


----------



## probo24 (Jan 24, 2010)

Pissing on your plants, feeding them birth control pills, screaming at them.
What we're we trying to do here again?

No matter, just post some youtube videos
of your grow methods. It'll make good
watching.

Oh by the way,
My friends brothers mom swears, feeding your plants steroids the last week of flowering, followed by two days in the dark, finally putting a mirror up to your plants, saying bloody mary three times, as you spin the pots 360 degrees
really kicks the trics out too.

But then again, as someone said,
so does growing good plants.


----------



## Drr (Jan 24, 2010)

I do think resin is a defence mechanism... Try lowering your humidity really low or lower your night temps 10 degrees lower... and possibly if you touched them gently, use your imagination but be break anything.. yeah its a plant but it's not as delecate as you might think..
The resin forms a protective layer if it has to.. traps insects, etc.... just think about it.. Everything has a reason even if it's not obvious and in your face.. That's nature..
One of my so called mentors up here in Canada (53 year old dude I met through a grade school friend) always said let it go till the first frost if you can because you will be rewarded greatly with much more weight.. I'm assuming they spew resin to protect from the cold and to try and trap pollen and make seeds since death and winter/end of season is around the corner.... Because that's the purpose and cycle of it's life..
Cold nights signal winter is coming.. if they are still virgin buds they will try for the life of them to trap and attract pollen since the end is near in their mind.. And create a protective cover from the cold/dry air... 

My room seems to have hit a low of 58 and 53 the past 2 night cycles.. and I noticed they threw out alot more resin glands.. it may just be that point in flowering but still (5th-6th-7th weeks for most of them under a 600 HPS).. they frosted right up over 2 nights.. the second being the colder one.. 53... was probly floating between 53 and 56-58... I may play with it now to see.. I won't have any comparison but I will watch the change over the night cycle with a higher and lower couple nights..

Trial and error is the only way to really learn.. Just don't go fucking with your whole crop...

Cheers


----------



## Drr (Jan 24, 2010)

Also I think some people just like to see people do stupid shit so they will tell anyone dumb shit to see if the actually do it.. Some people can't think for themselves.. Some fear failing..


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL! This thread sucks.


----------



## tuxedotoker (Feb 2, 2010)

What ever happened with the "test" someone said they were performing? I'm interested to see some facts/pictures etc.
This is an interesting concept to me.


----------



## thegrownoob (Feb 2, 2010)

Meh, I went ahead and left my plant in the dark for the end of the flowering cycle, I'll let you all know if they seem any more resinous when I harvest them in another 24 hours.


----------



## Mr.lahey (Feb 2, 2010)

ya me as well i read something about putting it in the dark at the end i posted a forum and ppl were pretty much calling me a retard and how would that work im 30 days in to flower now i will definatly be checking it out i would like to hear back the results 
on this guys grow

also with the mollases and glucous 
there is no mixture just do it by eye 
and will the mollases just dilute into the water


----------



## tuxedotoker (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok, i look foward to the results! If the outcome is good, please post pictures!


----------



## just some guy (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to see the results. I dont understand all the nay saying. Its a concept not a fact. We need a Roll it up scientist on hand. I say, keep up the good work.


----------



## Ptmpassion (Feb 5, 2010)

How many days did you leave the lights off when you did it?



Amfchef said:


> I did the comparison and yes it does work. the key is to remember to *keep air flow(fan) on to prevent mold, cold water* and i added some sugar(s) (molasses, and glucose) to aid in the flush and help fuel the plant last attempts at resin production/life.
> 
> My BellaDonna, snow white widow, and juicy fruit thai loved the shock ripening.
> The difference was very visible with no doubt.
> ...


----------



## tuxedotoker (Feb 8, 2010)

*twiddle's thumbs*


----------



## TuffGonG2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

I was really curious about this also, i have two monster big buddah blue cheese's that i vegged for 8 weeks and started flowering on Dec-28 that im willing to use for a possible visual example if anyone is interested in seeing the results. ill post a few of the most recent pics i have resized for a current view of how the look today.{these are from a bit ago and they are already on my girls laptop} i'll do more when i get back to the crib.


----------



## moodster (Feb 21, 2010)

probo24 said:


> Pissing on your plants, feeding them birth control pills, screaming at them.
> What we're we trying to do here again?
> 
> No matter, just post some youtube videos
> ...


yes man i have been using the above method 4 years i think its candyman i say 3 times and it really works i must know ur m8s mum


----------



## burninjay (Feb 21, 2010)

TuffGonG2010 said:


> I was really curious about this also, i have two monster big buddah blue cheese's that i vegged for 8 weeks and started flowering on Dec-28 that im willing to use for a possible visual example if anyone is interested in seeing the results. ill post a few of the most recent pics i have resized for a current view of how the look today.{these are from a bit ago and they are already on my girls laptop} i'll do more when i get back to the crib.


Unless you are going to separate the two plants and perform this technique on one and not the other, then there would be no point. I dunno about everybody else, but my plants tend to produce a ton of resin late in flowering.... I thought thats how they worked.

To see if one method makes MORE crystals than another method, you need to have a control group to be able to make any kind of comparison.

I have 1 plant about 2 weeks from harvest. I could do just about anything to this thing and say that it caused more trichs to develop. I could put clothespins on all the leaves, and take pics now, and in a few days there would be more trichs.


----------



## TuffGonG2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

here is a couple more pics


----------



## TuffGonG2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

please do not ever again in your life question my integrity. no need for anybody to say anything stupid to me about this thread. I have harvested hundreds of plants and i know just like everybody else that not doing this still produces great erb' if grown properly. however like my friend pointed out this was featured in a recent article alot of us may have read. I have never tried this and was just curious and willing to share a un-biased project for the fuck of it, not to bullshit my friends.


----------



## TuffGonG2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

By the way i plan on harvesting at 63 days {28th}


----------



## burninjay (Feb 21, 2010)

TuffGonG2010 said:


> please do not ever again in your life question my integrity.


I hope you weren't talking to me. If so, you completely misunderstood me and don't be so freakin defensive. If not, then I was just saying not to treat both plants the same. Put one in the dark and keep one normal and it should be easy to see if there is any merit to this technique. I mean, the pics say the buds are gonna be loaded with trichs no matter which way you go, so the only way i see to compare is to separate them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2010)

magic tricks.

lolololololol


----------



## Go Go Ganja! (Feb 21, 2010)

im gonna have to say my plant i did this to last grow showed visual recognition of this theory. i put them in dark for 72 hours... im pretty sure their energy is spent after that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2010)

Go Go Ganja! said:


> im gonna have to say my plant i did this to last grow showed visual recognition of this theory. i put them in dark for 72 hours... im pretty sure their energy is spent after that.


wtf is "visual recognition"? 

what about the plant you didn't do it to? 

energy is "spent"? they'd make more if you turned on a light.


----------



## burninjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Good luck, hope you realize a very resinous harvest.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

burninjay said:


> Pretty sure I learned the Scientific Method for testing hypotheses somewhere around 5th grade. It is pretty straightforward, involves limiting variables, using a control group, etc. If you want to know if something works or doesn't work, you kinda need to use this approach.
> 
> Sorry to say, but doing anything to a single plant without any form of control to compare against can not provide any conclusive results.
> 
> ...


I think you made your point 2 posts ago.....


----------



## burninjay (Feb 21, 2010)

sorry, retracted. unquote if you feel was irrelevant.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

hahaha! dude, you didn't need to do that! I was just busting your balls!


----------



## TuffGonG2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

well, i guess i wont do it to my big ladies but i have just put a few of the little clone christmas trees in the dark that have about a week till i harvest them , i guess ill see if there is a difference between the ones i shock and the ones i dont. with pics and smoke report of course. here is a few more pics for the fuck of it, sorry about the time/date stamp- no im not from the future!


----------



## metroplex (Mar 8, 2010)

so whatever happened here with the test?
i have a white rhino almost 6 weeks into flowering, been feeding biobizz bio bloom and black strap molasses and the plant has gone pretty yellow altough the bud leaves are still green...bu many fan leaves have gone yellow and fallen off and i'm wondereing if this poor plant will actually even make 8 weeks. Anyways i was planning on giving only cold water feeds n the last week and then total darkness of 48 hours just before i chop her down. I'll post a pic tomorrow maybe someone can tell me if i should harvest before 8 weeks because i'm running out of leaves on a daily basis here....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2010)

it's all bullsh*t.


----------



## metroplex (Mar 8, 2010)

hahaha, are you sure? there are alot of folks saying this shit works...

i mean there must be some truth to this, 
are there any spliff/myth busters out there that can put this one to bed once and for all?


----------



## kronic1989 (Mar 8, 2010)

Shit works if you make it work.


----------



## guilooout (Mar 8, 2010)

dark period 36hs..............................


----------



## Skunk#1 (Mar 8, 2010)

well I just seen this on Seedsman seed White Widow
It's suggested to flower (12 hour light) this marijuana variety for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give you the crystals you are after. Try to turn the lights off altogether the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle- or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from re-growth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower! The buds have so much THC on them that it is hard to see them at all.

They even claim that a darkness period at the end will give more crystal's 
but 2 weeks seems like alot of darkness


----------



## Skunk#1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I got to try it and see for my self I have found 2 very reliable source's that claim that it works
I will be ready to harvest some Mazar on or around April 5 
and I will take picture of normal one before harvest and 
I will put 1 in total darkness for 72 hours and will take pictures of it when it comes out


----------



## chief greenleaf (Apr 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's all bullsh*t.


Quality nutes are a waste of money Miracle Gro works just as good, nutrients dont work anyway.
And topping is just a myth, yea right 2 more shoots will grow in its place...yea ok!
Cloning is total bullshit, what year is this 3015? Sure, yea, cut off a branch and itll grow roots, ha!
Additives are just a big scam too, bloom boosters and beneficial bacteria??? Yea Im sure those little germs are just swimmin around in your soil havin a good ol time!
I cant believe you really think a pot plant will grow out of that little seed, how stupid can you be!
Flushing is a total waste of time too, and whats this curing crap about? You idiots really think there's a magic trick ta make your bud smoke better after harvest???
I keep tryin ta tell you guys nothing works, everything is bullshit, every single growing technique on the planet is a myth. Shit plants dont even exist, its all a big conspiracy!

Man do you have any idea how fuckin annoying that shit is??? I switched to another forum because we seemed ta be building up a huge surplus of negative assholes here, now I cant even google "weed" w/out seein 10 dickhead posts from some douche on RIU that serve no purpose other than cloggin up a perfectly good thread and puttin down people tryin ta learn!

Every other fuckin post youve got somethin smart ta say about this damn shock ripening shit, you got 50 freakin posts in this damn thread and aint said nothin! And Ill bet my left testicle that you cant show us a single drop of evidence that disproves this methods credibility! But that's right your one of those know it alls thats been blessed with infinite wisdom so you dont need ta do any research, you just know just because right? This guy's a regular Steven fucking Hawking...
But if ya really think about it, all the facts point to this "shock ripening" being total bullshit anyway! Shock to a plant during flower definitely doesnt trigger a defense mechanism that increases trichome/resin production in an effort to protect itself. There's def no evidence of that, and none of the major authorities in Canabis Cultivation support this either!
But even if shock did cause a pot plant to increase resin/trich production, this "SHOCK ripening" still wouldnt work. I mean think about, ice cold water flushing the roots definitely wouldnt cause any kind of shock to a plant, there's just no fuckin way! And what kind of idiot would think that totally fuckin up a plants photo period would cause shock either???
Yea guys there's absolutely no possible way that this could work, it just doesnt add up. 
Oh yea and if any of yall woud like to come to a site where there's not a negative asshole waiting ta criticize you on every thread and the members are actually serious about growing and not just about talkin shit and puttin people down, come to the farm youll like it.


----------



## humble learner (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea negativity spreads like wildfire on this website, nothin but pot snobs that think they are bud connoisseurs.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 6, 2010)

thedude121212 said:


> a buddy of mine uses this method he cums in and screams at his plants everytime he checks on them or waters etc. the last week of flowering. the tric production from him doin this is crazy bro


 

....hahahahahahahahahaah....this one cracked me up!


----------



## purrrrple (Apr 6, 2010)

thedude121212 said:


> a buddy of mine uses this method he cums in and screams at his plants everytime he checks on them or waters etc. the last week of flowering. the tric production from him doin this is crazy bro


LOL! Thats fkin hilarious.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2010)

chief greenleaf said:


> Quality nutes are a waste of money Miracle Gro works just as good, nutrients dont work anyway.
> And topping is just a myth, yea right 2 more shoots will grow in its place...yea ok!
> Cloning is total bullshit, what year is this 3015? Sure, yea, cut off a branch and itll grow roots, ha!
> Additives are just a big scam too, bloom boosters and beneficial bacteria??? Yea Im sure those little germs are just swimmin around in your soil havin a good ol time!
> ...





nice post.


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Jul 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the best way to get good bud is to grow a good plant. there are no magic tricks at the end.


i think you would know about this fdd2blk youv'e seen my pics on your want to know if your plants are ready thread so im thinking of doing this cold water and lights out shock ripenining technique in your oppinion should i do it is it worth it im growin a gteenhouse bigbang and seedsman mamamia


----------



## R2F (Jul 28, 2010)

I actually just tried this recently.

4 quadrants, 0 days dark - 4 days dark before harvest.

There was no difference in weight or trich between the 0 day dark and 4 day dark under the scope or the scale, and after curing they look the same, no way to tell the difference.


----------



## Timemachine81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I know this is an older thread but accurate justice should be served, in terms of shock ripening fruit in general:

http://www.weekendgardener.net/vegetable-gardening-tips/green-tomato-090709.htm

-"Now this technique should only be used at the very end of the plant's life because this will shock the plant into forcing all its final energy into ripening its tomatoes."

And more specifically: 

http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2012/11/get-more-trichome-production-with-shock.html?m=

His nugs are rather convincing!


----------

